# DVD Brenner - Wie brenn ich DVDs?



## Subwoover (9. Juli 2004)

Jo dumme frage aber... wie brenn ich mit meinem DVD brenner?
hab jetzt nen LG 8fach multi-DVDbrenner und naja soweit kam ich auch schon: nero 6.3 -> datendisk -> brennen harhar er zeigt dann 0 infos zur disk an, und speed kann ich auch nicht wählen...
und wenn ich brenn erstellt er eine image datei auf der festplatte und lässt die disk unberührt. (größe: 4,4 GB)

jo gibts da ein eigenes progg oder bei nero irgendwo ne DVD brenn-suite?


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Juli 2004)

Ganz einfach zu lösen:
Wähl den Brenner erstmal aus, du hast momentan den Image Recorder ausgewählt:

Falls dein Brenner da nicht auftaucht, musst du die passenden Treiber installieren.

MfG


----------



## Subwoover (9. Juli 2004)

nun danke schonmal! 

er schreibt nun "Bitte legen sie einen anderen Datenträger ein, die Zusammenstellung kann auf diese Art Medium nicht geschrieben werden..."

?! hab ne 8x +R DVD-rohling eingelegt, brenner unterstützt +/- etc.
was los? größe: 2GB


----------



## kasper (15. Juli 2004)

Hast du  auch in den DVD Modus umgeschaltet? Bei Nero 5.xxx ist es jedenfalls so.


----------

